# Foundations of the Christian Faith by Boice



## mercyminister (Jan 22, 2013)

I am in the process of reading James Montgomery Boice's _Foundations of the Christian Faith_. It is very well written and I am enjoying. I am also learning a lot from it.

There is one problem and it is an irritating annoyance...the editors were not content for Dr. Boice to use the term "man." In the attempt to be politically correct, every time Dr. Boice wrote _men_, the editors changed it to _men and women_ or _women and men_, alternating the terms. This was especially laughable in two cases where the discussion was centered around men (the apostles). The editors would not allow _men_ to be used, but insisted on changing the wording to _men and women_.

Am I off base here in allowing the editing to detract from an otherwise good reading?

For those of you who are familiar with this work, what is your overall evaluation?

Thanks,
James


----------



## mercyminister (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello all,
For what it's worth, I wrote the publisher (IVP) and expressed my concerns. A representative did take the time to respond. Here is IVP's response:

_Dear James

Thank you for your note about James Boice's Foundations
of the Christian Faith. I'm glad you find it well written and
valuable.

You also say you believe it is a waste of time for editors to
change "men" to "men and women" and that this arises out
of a concern for being politically correct.

The book was originally written, edited and published over
thirty years ago. We don't have records of whether or not
Dr. Boice originally wrote the book as you found it or
whether "men and women" was an editorial change.

As a Christian publisher who roots its faith in Jesus Christ,
the Word of God, and in the Bible as the Word of God, we
are especially concerned about words and that words
accurately communicate the truth that is intended by the
author so that readers will not misunderstand or
misinterpret that truth. Believing this, we put a good deal of
effort into being very careful with the words we publish.

Thank you for writing IVP and letting us know your
thoughts. We appreciate it.

Sincerely in Christ,
Andy
Andrew T. Le Peau
Associate Publisher, Editorial_

Anyhow, that is their position for anyone who is interested.

James


----------

